# Wing Chun in West Yorkshire



## york paul (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys
Does anyone know of any good wing Chun schools in West Yorkshire?
I used to be at nwckfa ( Colin Ward.) for 7 years but you will only ever be trained to a certain level unless you pay £40 private lessons on top of £60 monthly fee,so found the Sifu disinterest  to teach  unless you had a good financial state plus the Sifu is overrated totally and does this purely for cash with no love for wing Chun!! Any good sifus or ideas please drop me a line—yorkie


----------



## jobo (Aug 8, 2018)

york paul said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone know of any good wing Chun schools in West Yorkshire?
> I used to be at nwckfa ( Colin Ward.) for 7 years but you will only ever be trained to a certain level unless you pay £40 private lessons on top of £60 monthly fee,so found the Sifu disinterest  to teach  unless you had a good financial state plus the Sifu is overrated totally and does this purely for cash with no love for wing Chun!! Any good sifus or ideas please drop me a line—yorkie


It took you seven years to figure that out?, That's nearly five grand even if you didn't take the private level instruction that would be expensive if it was a decent art, but for wing chun, that's day light robbery, go and find a karate schools that charges a Skin diver a lesson


----------



## york paul (Aug 8, 2018)

jobo said:


> It took you seven years to figure that out?, That's nearly five grand even if you didn't take the private level instruction that would be expensive if it was a decent art, but for wing chun, that's day light robbery, go and find a karate schools that charges a Skin diver a lesson


----------



## york paul (Aug 8, 2018)

Jobo  I got to brown level but to get to black you had to pay a fortune so decided to leave as the Sifu was fleacing m,I am now looking for a good Sifu and club


----------



## jobo (Aug 8, 2018)

york paul said:


> Hobo I got to brown level but to get to black you had to pay a fortune so decided to leave as the Sifu was fleacing me


There's a lot of cons work on the same principle, it's what s know as being pot committed, in pocke r, you've invested so much to get "nearly there" people will pay increasingly silly amounts, so that the investment wasn't w wasted, well done for seeing through it.

There are good schools were all they want is to teach and cover the rent, go and find one


----------

